# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  How to make your dream come true

## Traveler

If you are happy to that you have, you may not read further. You are happy, you are quite full human being. You do not need a dream.  
Another thing - when you are not satisfied.      Dissatisfaction with life could be eliminated, if you specifically identify where it appears. In case when, after painstaking introspection, you can't explain what is wrong - your problem is not in the circumstances, but in your attitude towards them and to yourself. 
Let's consider what is wrong. Rate your life from all sides. Have you reached your childhood fantasy? Do you do what you like? You are satisfied with your welfare? List all your wishes. Let your list will appear on "small" and "large". For example: the first group will comprises domestic fantasy: the fact that from the next month salaries will raise, or, say, that you will be sent on a business trip to Paris. The second group will be for more far-reaching plans: to make a million, won the Nobel Prize.
Now start to pick up only those fantasies in which you are really interested in. Do not think about the opinion of the others. Do not imagine how others would look at your dreams. Drop the word "but". When you can say in one sentence "more than anything I want ..." you will have a dream. And it will start to come true becouse the idea will transform into motivation. The most powerful engine of higher nervous activity of the human brain is motivation. As soon as your dream becomes motivation, you can achieve anything you want. However,on a way to realization the dream may interfere:

*Indecision.* Realizing that you do dream about something, break the dream into stages. Make the smallest, but the first step. Then work on your own dream, weighing every action. Perhaps in the process of working on the dream, you have changed your mind. You may find out that the dream is not such you represented it. When you collect information about your dream, learn it and master the craft, which it requires, it allow you much easier decide on implementation. By small steps you enter in a world of your imagination: get acquainted with colleagues in the field, learn from the mistakes of others, will hear at least twenty-good advice. In the course of your work, the dream slowly descend to the ground, will become flesh and blood, and turn from a sweet sleep, in an appropriate course of further developments. You will not notice, like a fantasy has been realized. By the way - by your hands.
*
Fear in the face of society.* It leads many to bury the dream in the depths of the soul, and keep quiet about radiant dreams. To let the dream be realized, you should install it in your own system of values: let it's value be higher than opinion of others.

*Own principles.* Dream that you seek to make at any cost, often turns into a misfortune. If you tune to a wave of dreams, and ready to sacrifice everything for its realization, you may find yourself in the following situation: as soon as the dream realizes  and everything will be behind, you will start to be tormented by the conscience.   Even if which it is buried in the depths of the subconscious, it may leads you to: anxiety (made meanness, you realize that somebody can also do the same with you  ), reflection (why I did so and not otherwise?  ), fear (what if my "dark side" will be revealed?  ), dissatisfaction (where to go further to realize plan  ).

Do not forget about the sincerity of your wishes. To experience the pleasure of the dream, need to be fully aware that it comes from within.
Now you know what need to beware while trying to achieve your wishes.
You ready to realize your dream  , made a period of time. Month, year or decade - no matter. What important, it's that the dream becomes a reality, step by step, day by day.



What do you think, does it all works? Have your ever try to do this? If so, what was your result?

----------


## petercheck

The next step is to put some emotion behind your positive thoughts. This may seem funny to do at first, but practice will prove results. Say for example you would like to have more money.The dream is there. Its not magic. Its not the big break. Its giving ourselves permission to pull out all stops. A survey of successful people reveals a surprise: most of them have 10 traits in common that have helped them reach their goals and realize their dreams.

----------


## vietnamtourpackages

Things To Be Remembered For Taking A Cross Country Trip
According to a survey of travel and tourism industry it was recorded that trip for more than one destination are most likely by visitors instead of visiting a single destination trip. Because these trips meet up visitors with extra destinations instead of their planning trip for destinations and also became familiar with world’s hot destinations. Destinations of these trips give something extra to our life that remains in our life to keep these memories up to last time. So, if you are planning such type of trips then some thing should be follow and we should choose right selection to visiting cities. To enjoy these trips and for getting right selection of cities every visitors should follow some things:

• Always make right selection of cities according to their holiday’s plans means how much holidays you have so according that plan choose cities of less distance if you have only one week, 10 days etc.
• Choose your cross country trip by road so that you can get closer to more destination if you travel by air or road then only selected destinations can be seen and its will be time specific. If traveling by road then you make changes in your plan.
• Before making a plan for cross country visits some sites like Google about routes that which route is shorter and meets up with you extra destinations. With the help of Google maps you can get direction about your route and how much time it will take.
• Going for cross country trip include some necessary things like first aid kit, snacks, musical gadget for entertag if someone getting disturbed with your hearing music.
• To enjoy cross county trip give your preference to by own vehicles and other best option is by tour operators.

These are some basic things which is to be remembered for every tourist if they are planning cross country trip. These trips are only single and final option to meet up with different destinations in world for getting holiday’s life and golden moments of life.

----------


## justinthomsan

Then work on your own dream, weighing every action. Perhaps in the process of working on the dream, you have changed your mind. You may find out that the dream is not such you represented it. When you collect information about your dream, learn it and master the craft, which it requires, it allow you much easier decide on implementation.

----------


## grosslewis

In the course of your work, the dream slowly descend to the ground, will become flesh and blood, and turn from a sweet sleep, in an appropriate course of further developments. You will not notice, like a fantasy has been realized. By the way - by your hands.

----------


## ancintaberry

In the course of your work, the dream slowly descend to the ground, will become flesh and blood, and turn from a sweet sleep, in an appropriate course of further developments

----------


## byronaldis

If you want to achieve your goal then clear in about your goal and strictly follow some rule like think always positive, step by step plan, to move in the direction of achieving your dreams.

----------


## kathycarter

Having confidence in yourself and life can help you make your dreams come true. We all have goals and dreams we would like to accomplish. If you have a dream that motivates you, then you can make your dream come true.

----------


## davidsmith36

At that point take a shot at your own fantasy, measuring each activity. Maybe during the time spent dealing with the fantasy, you have altered your opinion. You may discover that the fantasy is not such you spoke to it. When you gather data about your fantasy, learn it and ace the art, which it requires, it permit you much simpler choose usage. 
The following stride is to put some feeling behind your positive contemplations. This may appear to be amusing to do at to begin with, yet practice will demonstrate comes about. Say for instance you might want to have more money.The dream is there. It's not enchantment. It's not the huge break. It's giving ourselves consent to haul out all stops. A study of fruitful individuals uncovers an astound: the greater part of them have 10 attributes in like manner that have helped them achieve their objectives and understand their fantasies.

----------


## Anthony112

Thank you for assisting people in obtag the information they require.

----------


## williamcooper

great article to read

----------

